# 74 GTO parts interchange question



## 74Fourdoor (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello! I’m a new owner of a ‘74 Ventura. I wanted to add a shaker hood but I definitely don’t want to modify the original hood from this car. I heard some parts from other X-body were interchangeable. Will a 75-79 Omega hood fit? There is a guy close to me selling one. Are there any aftermarket options for a shaker hood for the 74?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

74Fourdoor said:


> Hello! I’m a new owner of a ‘74 Ventura. I wanted to add a shaker hood but I definitely don’t want to modify the original hood from this car. I heard some parts from other X-body were interchangeable. Will a 75-79 Omega hood fit? There is a guy close to me selling one. Are there any aftermarket options for a shaker hood for the 74?
> Thanks in advance!


About the best way will be to take measurement. I am sure the hood may have a different skin style, but still may work. It may or may not match up to the grille/header, so you will just have to look at it and compare.

Get a fiberglass hood and then modify it.





__





71-74 Ventura/GTO Parts.






www.vfnfiberglass.com


----------

